# Passed this guy waiting on one of the big boys



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app
I have seen 3 really big bucks already so I let this guy walk . But did get this yote that was trailing about 3 mins behind the buck.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice job. They r outta control. Everyone needs to do their part. I wish the DOW would realize it and put a bounty on them.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

that's cool! a Yote with a bow. Did he stop for you or?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Fine job sir!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I would have shot it just to get those bad genes out of my herd. 

Good job on the yote....they are very hard to bow hunt.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

BaddFish said:


> that's cool! a Yote with a bow. Did he stop for you or?


I drew my bow back then stopped him . I've seen coyotes almost every time out this year more than any other year. Sometimes up to 5 at a time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I haven't seen any recently but they were bad through the late winter and spring. I had a den of them on my property before my brother, dog, and I busted them up while rabbit hunting. There were at least 4 different groups of them in my area with at least 4 mature dogs.

On a side note, trapping is the only significant control method according to a couple studies I've read. I wont go into the details of the research but essentially by removing the top dog(s), all the subs vie for position and become much more active, both breeding and hunting.

But if enough people shoot every dog they see the odds are probably in our favor of less new pups making it through to adulthood to replace adults.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I had two coyotes come by my stand last Wednesday. Only one left


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

ohiobuck said:


> I drew my bow back then stopped him . I've seen coyotes almost every time out this year more than any other year. Sometimes up to 5 at a time.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wow, that has to make DEER hunting tough...They showed up twice at my spot 2 years ago- haven't been back since, the male spotted me in the tree and was gone in a flash.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

i had a pack of yotes carrying on yesterday at 830 in the morning... they were in the valley below me wailing and howling like crazy... due to that it was the first time I have not had dear come by my stand in the morning in over 7 years... gonna have to figure out where they are denning and start killing them.


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

That's why I have Carry my six shooter.


----------



## wirelessdreamer (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure in the last month i've come on 2 of them in the woods at alumn creek. when its pitch black, going through the woods, and you hear a growl, it really gets the adrenaline going. I always carry when out bow hunting, but now i've added a light to my pistol as well. I'm pretty sure there will be a next time, and I want to be able to see him.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

I am interested in learning to hunt coyotes. Can hunt with shotgun, pistol, bow, crossbow, or rifle. If you would be willing to let me hunt them, send me contact info.


----------



## wirelessdreamer (Oct 19, 2012)

The place I heard mine was at alumn creek, north of 36/37. both times only about 15 feet from the horse trails that run through it.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

wirelessdreamer said:


> I'm pretty sure in the last month i've come on 2 of them in the woods at alumn creek. when its pitch black, going through the woods, and you hear a growl, it really gets the adrenaline going. I always carry when out bow hunting, but now i've added a light to my pistol as well. I'm pretty sure there will be a next time, and I want to be able to see him.


Is it leagle to use your carry weapon to fire on game?

I trapped heavily in the 80's but we really didn't have a lot of yote then. I've shot several but it may be time to come out of retirement as far as trapping goes.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ozdog said:


> Is it leagle to use your carry weapon to fire on game?
> 
> .


No it is not but.....................


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

coyotes are nuisance species not game.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

ostbucks98 said:


> coyotes are nuisance species not game.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Actually a varmit, but still I think the ODNR would have a problem with you if you used your carry weapon to fire on any animal while your engaged in deer hunting.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Carpman said:


> I would have shot it just to get those bad genes out of my herd.
> 
> Good job on the yote....they are very hard to bow hunt.


Bad genes? He looks like a young deer. You might just kill that future 140"


----------

